# The tPF Animalicious Rescue/Adoption Hotline



## Voodoo

I have received permission from the mods to start this thread. 

The intent of this thread is really twofold:

First, if you have an animal in a rescue situation you can use this thread to give an accurate description and location of the animal in need. It is not intended to promote any specific breed or species. It's not a place to advertise any rescue group. However, if you know of an animal that is in need of rescue/adoption, you can post it here to aid in the animal finding a home.

Also, any questions regarding the care and rehabilitation of a rescued animal can be discussed here. Before and after pics of your rescued animal are welcome. Tips to nursing animals back to health are welcome, too!

Maybe if we all band together here we can save some deserving furkids and place them in loving homes along the way!


----------



## mm16

Ok just so this is clear, this is for members in Tampa only? Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Voodoo

No, I just picked a city at random to use as an example.

THIS IS WORLD WIDE.


----------



## Cristina

I just wanted to pop in here and stick this thread to the top of Animalicious.

Also yes, this thread is for animals that are in need of adoption anywhere.  Since we have members from all around the globe, this thread can be used as a way to make connections for those looking to adopt a furry family member, or if you know of animals that are available for adoption and looking for a loving home.  Pictures are always helpful!

*PLEASE, DO NOT POST PERSONAL CELL OR HOME TELEPHONE NUMBERS OR E-MAIL ADDRESSES!*

If the pet up for adoption is at a private home (not an animal shelter or business), please ask members to PM you so that you can give out the contact information.  Posting telephone numbers or e-mail addresses to a legitimate adoption center or organization is fine.

Please update your posting!  If the pet has been adopted, please edit your post, or throw in a quick, "Fluffy/Rover has found a home!" post in this thread.

Thanks, and happy adopting!  Thank you to Voodoo for the thread idea


----------



## Voodoo

^^Thank you for the sticky, Cristina!!


----------



## mm16

thanks for clarifying! I hope we can find some animals their much needed homes


----------



## Voodoo

I hope anyone who is looking for a pet is inspired to go the rescue route.

It's no secret how crazy we are about our Boxer dog, Duke.  We rescued him and it's been one of the most rewarding experiences of my life.

When we brought Duke home he was so underweight and lethargic he'd barely play. It's amazing what 6 months and lots of love and Eukanuba will do. PLEASE, ALWAYS CONSIDER RESCUE OR ADOPTION!


----------



## jenny70

Voodoo, this is such a great idea!


----------



## irishlass1029

VooDoo - the before and after pics of Duke just made me bawl!  Than you so much for rescuing him!


----------



## Irishgal

VOODOO! This is great, and it reminds me why I love you.


----------



## stormy

Thank you so much for this thread.  Hopefully lots of homeless pets will find new forever homes.


----------



## jeshika

*Voodoo*, the before picture of Duke made me cry! I'm so glad you rescued him! He looks like such a sweetie!!


----------



## Voodoo

Thanks all..... we adore Duke!!

If anyone else has before and after pics of their rescue please post them!!

And if anyone in the North Texas area feels the need for an Italian Greyound please PM me!


----------



## candace117

This thread makes me cry. Thank you sweet Voodoo for starting it 

I know without tpf, I wouldn't have had a babysitter for Twinkie while I'm deployed.


----------



## gypsybiker59

What a great idea this thread is!  Thanks Voodoo, and thanks Cristina for making it a sticky


----------



## Cassiopeia

What a wonderful idea!  Thank you so much for starting this thread!


----------



## madamefifi

Well, I'll be the first!! 

My husband adopted a pregnant stray a couple of weeks ago and this weekend she had her kittens--7 if you can believe it!! We are perfectly willing to keep them all, lol, but if there are any tPFers in the Richmond VA area who would like to give a sweet kitten a loving home in about 8-9  weeks, please PM me. I am sorry I don't have good pics yet---these cell phone pics were taken when babies were less that 24 hrs old---but as they grow and get even cuter I will be posting more. There are 3 yellow kittens and 4 in various shades of gray. The mom is a sort of silver tabby/marmalade mix.


----------



## kristie

What a* great *idea!!!! Here are pics of my Thoroughbred horse I rescued!

November 2006






October 2008


----------



## Cristina

*madamefifi*, thank you for posting about the kittens available for adoption.  They already look so sweet   I hope you are able to find them all loving homes, and that this thread is of help to you!


----------



## clevercat

Voodoo, what a brilliant idea!
I am going through the adoption process at Battersea Cats and Dogs Home at the moment, I can't wait to bring another kitty home!
I hope this thread has lots of happy endings


----------



## Voodoo

Kristie..... your colt is divine. Thank you for helping him be everything he is!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Seriously, I am crying AGAIN!  Kristi, you are awesome.


----------



## kristie

Thanks guys....and YOU are awesome too 
It just goes to show what a little love, devotion, and hope can do for animals in need


----------



## QueenOfDa702

OK, thought I'd give this a try for Rico. This is an Email I've been sending out, I just copied and pasted it here.....



*~Meet  Rico~*​ 




​ ​ He was found while living on the  streets, dirty, matted, hungry, and scared. 
He was so scared, he wouldn't  let anyone go near him.​  After 7 days of leaving food  for him, and trying to gain his trust, he finally let us catch him and bring him  home.​ ​ After a bath, some exploring of the  house and a few days of being timid, he has come around and is quite friendly,  actually. 
He has been living here with 2 other small dogs for almost a  month. 
He does very well with other dogs (not sure about cats), and would do  well in a home with a backyard, or someone with time to take him on walks or to a park, he loves to run!
He is  house trained.​ ​ He is an older dog and will need  some slight behavioral training, I am starting to work on that. 
Because he  is older, he may have some health issues in the near future, please be aware of  that. 
He is the typical Chihuahua, very smart, feisty, and protective.  
He will take a while to warm up, but once he does, he is a total ham! 
He  does shed, but with regular bath's (he is on his second bath since I've had him,  he does pretty good in the bath) and brushings, he will shed significantly  less.​ ​ 
~He loves belly  rubs~ ​ 




​ ​ ~and Rawhide~​ 




​ ​ Rico would love to go to his  forever home as soon as possible. 
Please do not inquire unless you are  sure Rico is the right dog for you and you can give him the love he needs  and a forever home.​ ​ ~Do you have the forever home Rico  is looking for?~​ 



​



ADDED for tPF: I am going on Vacation the end of June. We are driving to Ohio from Las Vegas, NV. If you are on the way, or willing to meet up with us, we will be happy to 'deliver' Rico.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Aw Val ... you are so wonderful.....but I can't see your pics.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Voodoo said:


> ^^Aw Val ... you are so wonderful.....but I can't see your pics.




aww poo. and of course its too late to edit! Mannn that ruins my whole post lol. Try this....


----------



## Cristina

^ Awww, what a handsome man Rico is!


----------



## FijiBuni

Rico is such a cutie  Good luck finding him a wonderful home! He deserves it!


----------



## chelsssea

Aw this thread is so cute. GREAT idea. Also, if anyone is looking to adopt but nothing here strikes you-definitely check out www.dogsindanger.com. Unfortunately many shelters that euthanize do not use this resource, but there are many dogs listed on there. Also petfinder.com
I don't have my "before" pictures of Molly and Riley on this computer, but hopefully I'll get them and be able to post them soon.


----------



## chelsssea

Hey...can this be a "looking for" thread as well? I know a lot of people on this board love the "designer" dog thing...but those dogs are also from puppymills and horrible places. Most people think these breeds (ok, mutts) can't be adopted. Especially on the East Coast. I found these ADORABLE "morkies" available in NY. Please note that I have no connection or other information about these dogs-just that I think they're cute/desireable. Good luck!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13202388
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12664893


----------



## beljwl

What an awesome thread... I would love to take rico but I already have 2 long hair chi's (I am sure everyone has seen since I am not shy with posting their photo's). Since I live in a "no pets" building I can't get away with any more. 

I actually adopted Bella, my little one from a fellow tPF'er just a little over a year ago. She is the best.


----------



## Peaches23

^ that website is sooo SAD!!


dogsindanger.com/images/tn_blank.gif dogsindanger.com/images/focus_blank.gif 
Shelter ID:OH18 
Carrollton, OH​*SWEET, PRETTY GIRL!* is a female Retriever I only have 2 days left  Euthanasia Date: 2009-03-14 
*If you can save this dog, please email cassiegorbette@yahoo.com o* read more.. 



dogsindanger.com/images/tn_blank.gif dogsindanger.com/images/focus_blank.gif 
Shelter ID:OH18 
Carrollton, OH​*HUSKY MIX* is a female Husky I only have 2 days left  Euthanasia Date: 2009-03-14 
*If you can save this dog, please email cassiegorbette@yahoo.com o* read more.. 



dogsindanger.com/images/tn_blank.gif dogsindanger.com/images/focus_blank.gif 
Shelter ID:OH18 
Carrollton, OH​*SHEP/BEAGLE MIX* is a female Shepherd I only have 2 days left  Euthanasia Date: 2009-03-14 
*If you can save this dog, please email cassiegorbette@yahoo.com o* read more.. 



dogsindanger.com/images/tn_blank.gif dogsindanger.com/images/focus_blank.gif 
Shelter ID:OH18 
Carrollton, OH​*SHEP/BEAGLE MIX* is a male Shepherd I only have 2 days left  Euthanasia Date: 2009-03-14 
*If you can save this dog, please email cassiegorbette@yahoo.com o* read more.. 



dogsindanger.com/images/tn_blank.gif dogsindanger.com/images/focus_blank.gif 
Shelter ID:oh10 
Saint Clairsville, OH​*STEVIE* is a male Australian Shepherd I only have 4 days left  Euthanasia Date: 2009-03-16 
*Hey there. My name is Stevie. I am a 4 year old Aussie mix who wa* read more..


----------



## Peaches23

dogsindanger.com/images/tn_blank.gif dogsindanger.com/images/focus_blank.gif 
Shelter ID:WV8 
New Martinsville, WV​*BAGEL* is a male Beagle I only have 8 days left  Euthanasia Date: 2009-03-20 
*Bagel is an elderly beagle that was dumped in the country.. same *read more.. 


dogsindanger.com/images/tn_blank.gif dogsindanger.com/images/focus_blank.gif 
Shelter ID:WV8 
New Martinsville, WV​*JOELLE* is a female Beagle I only have 8 days left  Euthanasia Date: 2009-03-20 
*Joelle is approx 1 yo.. a very sweet girl that may have a bit of *read more.. 



dogsindanger.com/images/tn_blank.gif dogsindanger.com/images/focus_blank.gif 
Shelter ID:WV8 
New Martinsville, WV​*SALLY ANN* is a female Beagle I only have 8 days left  Euthanasia Date: 2009-03-20 
*Sally Ann is a beagle x that was a stray that came to someone's h* read more..


----------



## Peaches23

BTW Abbey my dog and Mollie and Misty my two cats were all strays.


----------



## LuvManoloB

This is a great thread! There are so many animals that need homes. My cats are all shelter rescues. My youngest, Gizmo, was in the worst shape. Here are his before and after pics:

Ok, now my photos aren't posting. Oh, well. Maybe I'll try later.


----------



## LuvManoloB

Ok, let's try again. . . Gizmo - before & after:

UGH -- nevermind. LOL.


----------



## KittyBag

I just found this thread and it's very timely.  I received an email this morning about a golden retriever boy about 10 months old who is in a need of a forever home here in NY.  Breaks my heart because the description just sounds like he is being a puppy.. and I would really like to get him a place where he can be bonkers, but be loved!

Please PM me if you would like more information!

Here is the email I received:

A mother and daughter who walk their dogs with me are on the verge of
>>>>giving up their 10 month old Golden Retriever.  He's AKC registered
>>>>and still whole.
>>>>
>>>>They are overwhelmed and clearly a mismatch in terms of temperament
>>>>(and space) for a lively, jumpy and large puppy.  In what I strongly
>>>>suspect is misinformation or bad judgement, they fear to neuter him
>>>>because they believe he'll become aggressive. (Their perception is
>>>>that he's already rough on their runt of a Sheltie pup.)
>>>>
>>>>The dog is currently at her dad's to give them all a break.  They
>>>>think he needs more space and since you have raised Goldens I thought
>>>>of you.  He deserves a better home and someone who knows how to handle
>>>>him.


----------



## Voodoo

Dallas Rescue Alert!

Meet Griff! She's a young female purebred Boxer who needs a home. She is not spayed but all of her shots are current.  She was brought home as a puppy to a family with small children and they decided she grew too big for their tatse. (Here is where Voodoo keeps her opinions to herself!)

She's very sweet and needs a place to call home!!

It's no secret that I'm a huge cheerleader of the Boxer breed and would love it if someone would give Griff a new home! 

If you are interested please PM me!!!!


----------



## AnimalCrackers

Oh, Voo!  I have been away from tPF for a bit, and completely missed this thread!  This is a wonderful idea!

*off to find before and after pictures of my adoptees*


----------



## babieejae1101

People living in Phoenix listen up please!  My cat Maddox needs a good home. He is a male cat that is approximately 11 months old (on April 9, 2009). He has all of his shots, is microchipped, neutered and has his claws. He is very outgoing and would do best as an outdoor/indoor cat. Please PM me if you are interested or have any questions.
Thanks.


----------



## kirsten

My friend who is trying to find a home for Frankie, a 4 year old border collie mix. Frankie's owner died last week and no one in the family will take him. He is located in Mesa AZ. 

Frankie appears to be current on his shots, he is fixed, and *very loving*. He is white, with one white and one green eye..just striking he's very sad, missing his owner, a neighbor is feeding him but we need to find him a home.

We contacted various shelters and rescue groups, who have told us they are full.

Do you know anyone who would want to open their hearts and home to Frankie? Photo attached.

(I am posting this on behalf of my husbands friend. Please PM if interested!)


----------



## madamefifi

*Kittens, anyone*??

Our little kittens are 7 weeks old now and are just as cute and wild as can be!! We are planning to keep at least 3 of them and will probably be able to find homes for the rest, but I thought I'd give a shoutout to anyone in the Richmond, VA (and surrounding) area! Dropping them off at a shelter is NOT an option for us---we would rather keep them all than burden any already-strained animal rescue resource. I know I can trust you ladies and gents at tPF to be responsible and loving pet owners so if anyone is interested in acquiring a kitten in about 4 weeks, shoot me a PM!! Meanwhile we'll be getting the routine vet visits taken care of, including neutering/spaying if our vet will do them so young. Thanks!


----------



## docride

Wonderful thread!!!


----------



## chpwhy

Couldnt agree more Doc.

*Dogs are the perfect companion, Purebreed or NOT. Please RESCUE/ADOPT!*


----------



## QueenOfDa702

We need to find Rico a home pretty quick. I've posted fliers everywhere, talked to everyone I know, nobody has any interest in him (well, there is interest, just no takers). I've even BEGGED my Mom to take him, but she wont. In a month or so it will be too hot for him to stay outside while we are gone . I soooo wish we could keep him!


----------



## clevercat

If anyone is looking to rehome kittens or two cats (preferably boys, as I have a girl cat already-oh, and I'm in the London area), please PM me?


----------



## DanaC

QueenOfDa702 --  Have you tried breed rescue? Most pure bred breeds have a rescue you can try.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

DanaC said:


> QueenOfDa702 --  Have you tried breed rescue? Most pure bred breeds have a rescue you can try.



None are near me  I've tried looking, someone linked me to a rescue group page. But, yeaaa, no luck. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Hontas1

kirsten said:


> My friend who is trying to find a home for Frankie, a 4 year old border collie mix. Frankie's owner died last week and no one in the family will take him. He is located in Mesa AZ.
> 
> Frankie appears to be current on his shots, he is fixed, and *very loving*. He is white, with one white and one green eye..just striking he's very sad, missing his owner, a neighbor is feeding him but we need to find him a home.
> 
> We contacted various shelters and rescue groups, who have told us they are full.
> 
> Do you know anyone who would want to open their hearts and home to Frankie? Photo attached.
> 
> (I am posting this on behalf of my husbands friend. Please PM if interested!)


 




Did anyone contact the Arizona Border Collie rescue?  They may be willing to help even if the dog is not a purebred border collie.    link below


http://www.azbordercollierescue.com/relinquish.asp

Also it may be worthwhile to contact Border Collie rescues in other states if the AZ BC rescue is full.   Sometimes transportation can be arranged.   Just google border collie rescue for a list


It may be worthwhile to asked Frankie's vet if they will keep him in mind in case one of their client's would like to adopt a pet.


P.S.  found a list of  BC rescues

http://www.bordercolliesociety.com/BC_Rescue/res_contacts.htm


Link to a Mesa AZ no kill shelter (maybe they already contacted this shelter...posting just in case) 

http://www.azars.org/


----------



## Hontas1

Kirsten, has anyone posted about Frankie at the ASPCA Online Community?  A large network of people inolved with rescue read the posts.   An account is free and it takes only a few minutes to register 

http://aspcacommunity.ning.com/


hth


----------



## Peaches23

*Dutches--2 days left!!*

*Breed:* Boxer (mix breed)
*Age:* Young adult
*Gender:* Female 
*Size:* Large


*Shelter: *Pocahontas Animal Control 
Hc 89 Box 13A 
Durbin, WV
*Shelter dog ID: *Dutches
*Contact tel: *
*Contact name: *Sandy Mallow 
*Contact email: *lastchance_rescue@yahoo.com

*About Dutches *Dutchess is a 1-2 year old female boxer/yellow lab mix. The owner abandoned her and she is in need of finding a rescue or forever home. She gets along great with other dogs, loves children and is ok with cats. Dutchess also is crate trained. She deserves a wonderful place to live and a second chance at life. Please help her! 
dogsindanger.com/images/blank.gif

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1237518833601


----------



## QueenOfDa702

I just want to thank everyone for their suggestions for getting Rico a home. Unfortunately, its getting way too hot here for him to stay outside when we are not home, he went to the NSPCA today  I VERY sad about it, but it just wasnt right keeping him outside in the 95+ degree heat.

I did cry, I totally got attached to him and I felt like a failure not being able to find him a home. But, I do believe taking him to the pound (no-kill "sanctuary") was the right thing to do and they said he would find a home quick.


----------



## Brooke11

Thanks so much for starting such a useful thread Voodoo.  I'm so glad we have a place to help out animals.  Your pictures of Duke are amazing; he looks very healthy and happy now.  He is fortunate to have you.  I am part of a rescue group here in MD (cats and dogs), so if we have an urgent situation, I'll post here.  Rescue is getting difficult in these tough financial times because less people are adopting; our last group of four rescue kittens got no interest and ended up growing into pets (I kept two and my sister and her boyfriend adopted two).  Lately we have been trying to focus more on trap-neuter-release with ferals and spay/neuter education.  I hope adoption picks back up soon, because in these tough times, there are more animals than ever who need homes.  Thanks again for this thread Voodoo--hope we can all help make a difference.


----------



## elle1777

Hello everyone! I am posting an ad on petfinder, bestfriends and decided to try here to!

For Northeast/Central Florida (I am willing to drive) 

I rescued an adorable tuxedo/calico kitten a few days ago during a bad storm. He had a bad upper respiratory infection and needed alot of food and love. He had no life in his little eyes. He is currently living in my washroom away from my other cats. I would love to keep him but I already have three rescued cats and cannot afford another. He is doing great on the antibiotics and today even played with a toy mouse and ball! He is so sweet and affectionate.

If anyone is interested in this little guy please PM me. I think he would do best in a home where he will be given lots of attention and love. I don't think he would do well around big dogs but he is young so could adjust. Thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

elle1777 said:


> Hello everyone! I am posting an ad on petfinder, bestfriends and decided to try here to!
> 
> For Northeast/Central Florida (I am willing to drive)
> 
> I rescued an adorable tuxedo/calico kitten a few days ago during a bad storm. He had a bad upper respiratory infection and needed alot of food and love. He had no life in his little eyes. He is currently living in my washroom away from my other cats. I would love to keep him but I already have three rescued cats and cannot afford another. He is doing great on the antibiotics and today even played with a toy mouse and ball! He is so sweet and affectionate.
> 
> If anyone is interested in this little guy please PM me. I think he would do best in a home where he will be given lots of attention and love. I don't think he would do well around big dogs but he is young so could adjust. Thanks!


 Please update how the baby is doing.


----------



## zoesma

hi all...i am in long island NY in the suffolk county area and we are looking to adopt a kitten (or two) in the next week...if anyone knows of any kittens in the area looking for a home let me know....i have looked at craiglist as well but love TPF so if anyone in my area needs to rehome some kittens i am happy to take them!!


----------



## Voodoo

Brooke11 said:


> Thanks so much for starting such a useful thread Voodoo. I'm so glad we have a place to help out animals. Your pictures of Duke are amazing; he looks very healthy and happy now. He is fortunate to have you. I am part of a rescue group here in MD (cats and dogs), so if we have an urgent situation, I'll post here. Rescue is getting difficult in these tough financial times because less people are adopting; our last group of four rescue kittens got no interest and ended up growing into pets (I kept two and my sister and her boyfriend adopted two). Lately we have been trying to focus more on trap-neuter-release with ferals and spay/neuter education. I hope adoption picks back up soon, because in these tough times, there are more animals than ever who need homes. Thanks again for this thread Voodoo--hope we can all help make a difference.


 
Brooke: Thank you for your kind words... Duke has made me the rescue activist that I am. And you are right, these trying economic times in the U.S. has been very hard on animals.... thank you for your work in MD....the furkids thank you for it.


----------



## zoesma

SHY KITTENS
NEED HOMES


DIANA, FLORENCE AND MARY are shy 13 week old female rescued kittens that need homes.  They were rescued from behind a deli on a major road.  Diana is black and white and is the most frightened, she needs a very special home.  Florence is much calmer and will relax being held and loves to be groomed.  Mary is shy, but like Florence will relax when held.  They have all tested negative for FELV/FIV and been spayed.  They deserve a chance at a good life in a loving home. If you would like to help these precious kittens, please call Sharon at 631 987 8152.

Visit our website at LI Kitties, Inc.



SHARON			SHARON			SHARON			SHARON
631 987-8152		631 987-8152		631 987-8152		631 987-8


----------



## zoesma

this is a woman in long island NY who does wonderful work saving kittens...she is overrun with them and asked me to get the word out....i was going to adopt two kittens from her but then we got pirate and tyler....anyone looking for kittens in the NY area please consider giving her a call...
                                                                              July 20, 2009

 RESCUED KITTENS 
FOR ADOPTION

Kayla, Evan and Brandon are rescued 7 week old kittens that all need loving homes. Kayla is a black female, Brandon is a black male and Evan is a grey and white male.  They are all very affectionate and playful.  They will be tested and spayed and neutered prior to adoption.  If you would like to meet these cuties, please call Sharon at 631 987 8152.

Visit our website at LI Kitties, Inc.


----------



## zoesma

July 10, 2009
Young cats EVICTED
 FROM THEIR HOME

ABIGAIL AND MOBY were adopted last year as kittens. They have been in the same home for over a year and now an uncaring ex wife has returned only to toss them out.  ABIGAIL is a black and white female, and MOBY is mostly white with just a patch of black on his head and the tip of his tail and has beautiful blue eyes. MOBY and Abigail are very sweet and just want someone to love. They both get along well with other cats and dogs. They have tested negative for felv/fiv, been spayed/neutered and vaccinated. If you would like to meet ABIGAIL AND/OR MOBY, please call Sharon at 631 987 8152. 

Visit our website at LI Kitties, Inc.


----------



## zoesma

RESCUED KITTEN 
FOR ADOPTION


Remmy is a sweet, playful 5 week old grey male kitten that needs a loving home.  Remmy was found wandering the streets suffering from an upper respiratory infection, but was brought to the vet and has recovered.  Remmy has tested negative for FELV/FIV and will be neutered prior to adoption.  If you would like to meet Remmy, please call Sharon at 631 987 8152.

Visit our website at LI Kitties, Inc.


----------



## zoesma

last one.....i am also going to ask her if she needs any foster mommys....she is very reasonable and only asks a $65 adoption fee which includes testing and spay/nueter...and shots due for their ages...i know all the wonderful animal lovers on here are the best to get the word out to...


RESCUED LONG HAIRED KITTENS FOR ADOPTION


Elaine, Estelle, Helen, Newman and Kramer are beautiful kittens that were rescued and need homes. They are all from the same litter and about 10 weeks old.  They have tested negative for FELV/FIV and been spayed/neutered.  Elaine is a beautiful white with grey long haired female kitten.  She is a little shy at first, but loves attention.  Estelle is also white with grey long hair, female. Estelle is also shy, but loves to be groomed.  Helen is a female short haired tiger who is very friendly, outgoing and rambunctious.  Newman is a white with grey long haired male kitten.  He has the cutest grey spot on his nose.  He is very shy and needs a quiet home. And lastly,  Kramer is a gorgeous grey with white long haired male.  Kramer is also somewhat shy, but loves to be groomed.  If given the chance, these kittens will bond with their new owner and provide lots of love to your home.  If you would like to meet these adorable kittens, please call Sharon at 631 987 8152.

Visit our website at LI Kitties, Inc.


----------



## Roxana

I'm looking for a loving home for Coco, a 4/5 mnths old female pup. We found her in Spain abonded and dirty on the streets, we cleaned her up, took her to the vet (she got all the shots incl. chip and passport) and took her back to Holland since all the rescue centers there were full and wouldn't take her.

She is really BEAUTIFUL, a mix with maybe a golden retriever or something of that kind (the vet thought also maybe a cocker spaniel), she is full of live, wants to play all the time and I hope she can find a place with a lot of space to run around in. She will be a big doggy, so it might be wise to take her to a proper training (I believe she would love to go, she wants to be/play with someone all the time!)

We are also asking people we know, but I thought I'd place her here too, you never know...
I really wish I could keep her, but unfortunately that's not a realistic option for us right now


----------



## Selkie

What a great thread


----------



## kroquet

Aww, Coco is beautiful!


----------



## Roxana

She is, isn't she?! 

Well, we got a call today from one of the people we asked here and he said his wife was ok with adding another dog. They live on a little farm with lots of space for their dogs (they have 2 dogs already), so tomorrow we are taking her there to see how things go (and I want to make sure she will have it good there), so fingers crossed!

Unfortunately the thought of letting her really go made the bf and me quite sad, but we know it will probably be better for her right now... 
Anyway, I'll report back on wether it all went well!


----------



## Roxana

Well, we just brought her to her new home. It looks like she has found herself a very loving new home. She was already playing with the kids all the time. I really hope it will work out, even though I am still a bit nervous for having left her behind. I will go and visit soon to see if it all went well... 
boy, it sure isn't easy letting go though :cry:

I do believe she can be very happy there and that's the most important thing!


----------



## sand

I am writing in regards to a 1.5 year old purebred Yellow Lab that was surrendered (by my "beloved" father in law) to a Denver shelter earlier today.    Apparently Duke acted up which caused this knee jerk reaction.     My husband and I would have taken him in had we known but, given that we live out of state, that is no longer an option.

I'm just hoping there is someone here involved in a Lab rescue that could possibly help.   I will post more details once my husband finds out more (such as which shelter).


----------



## Voodoo

^^What a shame. 

You may do a Google search for a Lab rescue in that area and alert them to the animal's presence in the shelter. They may be able to help quickly.


----------



## Voodoo

Roxana said:


> Well, we just brought her to her new home. It looks like she has found herself a very loving new home. She was already playing with the kids all the time. I really hope it will work out, even though I am still a bit nervous for having left her behind. I will go and visit soon to see if it all went well...
> 
> boy, it sure isn't easy letting go though
> 
> I do believe she can be very happy there and that's the most important thing!





Thank you for being an angel for this lovely dog.


----------



## sand

sand said:


> I am writing in regards to a 1.5 year old purebred Yellow Lab that was surrendered (by my "beloved" father in law) to a Denver shelter earlier today.    Apparently Duke acted up which caused this knee jerk reaction.     My husband and I would have taken him in had we known but, given that we live out of state, that is no longer an option.
> 
> I'm just hoping there is someone here involved in a Lab rescue that could possibly help.   I will post more details once my husband finds out more (such as which shelter).



After doing a quick search, I believe Duke would have been surrendered to the Humane Society in Thornton, CO:   

(303) 452-2224 - 11470 York St, Thornton, CO

We can't reach Rob's dad, but this shelter is only a few minutes' drive from his home.

In regards to Lab Rescues, I did email one group located there (Rocky Mountain Lab Rescue) and asked them to forward the email in the event they couldn't help.    I'm just trying everything I can think of to save this beautiful guy.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Roxana said:


> Well, we just brought her to her new home. It looks like she has found herself a very loving new home. She was already playing with the kids all the time. I really hope it will work out, even though I am still a bit nervous for having left her behind. I will go and visit soon to see if it all went well...
> boy, it sure isn't easy letting go though :cry:
> 
> I do believe she can be very happy there and that's the most important thing!


 
Aww Roxana..you did such a wonderful thing...bless you!  I know it's hard to let her go, she's such a beautiful girl, but I am sure she is loving her new home and her wonderful new family.   Let us know how your visit goes when you go see her. 

Thank you for helping her find her 'forever home'.


----------



## Voodoo

zoesma said:


> RESCUED KITTEN
> FOR ADOPTION
> 
> 
> Remmy is a sweet, playful 5 week old grey male kitten that needs a loving home. Remmy was found wandering the streets suffering from an upper respiratory infection, but was brought to the vet and has recovered. Remmy has tested negative for FELV/FIV and will be neutered prior to adoption. If you would like to meet Remmy, please call Sharon at 631 987 8152.
> 
> Visit our website at LI Kitties, Inc.


 
Can I have permission to Tweet your website?


----------



## Roxana

^Ahh thank you ladies! My bf and I were also really happy that we were able to give her a nice home and future. I called the people after the weekend and they said she was doing great, already playing with the other dogs and such. I'll prob. will visit them in 1 or 2 weeks.


----------



## mandieharriet

New Rattitude and RESQ in the US, and Rat Terrier Rescue Canada in Canada all have lots of nice, adoptable small dogs available for adoption. If you might consider opening your heart and your home to a little dog who needs a loving family, please check these rescue groups or any other rescue groups and shelters and adopted a rescued dog!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

(From a great friend and former co-worker of mine)

"I am sending this out to see if there is anyone out there that might have the room in their heart and home for a sweet dog that needs a family...

Her name is Becky and she was found starving in the woods and it looks like she had been abused and then dumped.  A friend of mine is keeping her as a foster dog until we can find her a home.  She is a absolute sweety!  She is quiet, has a short silky coat that doesn't shed much, is great with other dogs and cats and she doesn't seem to have any issues with being abandoned (other than being a real snuggler and liking to lay next to you all of the time).  The vet thinks that she is a year or two old and has probably had a couple of litters of puppies... but she has now been spayed and has a clean bill of health!

I've enclosed some pictures... and yes, she is as calm and sweet and she looks in the pictures.

As you know, I'm a complete dog geek but I just don't have the schedule or the room for her or I would take her in in a second.  And if you are interested in her, please take it seriously... a dog is not disposable and the only thing that they want is a "pack" to belong to, so please don't take her in unless you are willing make her part of the family... (of course that doesn't mean that we don't expect you to want to "test-drive" her to make sure she is the dog for you and you are the person for her.)   

If there is a great person or family out there that can giver her a home, just contact me even if I need to drive her a long way to the right home (or even ship her), I'm willing to do it.

Please pass this on to anyone you think is worthy of this girls love and devotion.


And Becky is also listed on the adoption website: www.Homewardtrails.org

If someone is interested, they would have to adopt her through Homeward trails which is great. they do a screening, interview, etc."

Located in the MD/VA/DC metro area...


----------



## Voodoo

I hope someone adopts Becky very soon! She looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## creditcardfire

Just found this thread through a post of the OPs in another section. BRAVO! And I hope Becky get a home soon! (I am a mom of a rescue dog - I drove Montreal-Kentucky to pick her up - and she's been my best friend for 6 years)


----------



## Roxana

Becky is a gorgious dog! I hope she will find a loving home soon! Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm hoping Becky found a wonderful home.  She's no longer listed with HomwardTrails.com


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I would also like to encourage people to adopt, foster or volunteer to help neglected & abused animals - it is a rewarding experience! 

Right now I am adopting an abandoned mom & family of kittens & they are so delightful to have! There's nothing else that could wake me up so early in the morning & willingly! 

Mom cat arrived very nervous & is clearly frightened of people, but I have been doing everything I can to make her feel at ease & it's working! She & I have created a special bond, whereas she is still far from certain about everybody else! (if you are dealing with a nursing cat or a nervous cat & could do with a bit of advice, please let me know & I will put here some tips).

Also, take a look at the ''Get Festive & Help The RSPCA'' thread, if you are an animal lover & would like to help animals in need!


----------



## calzz

If anyone is looking for puppies in the Southern CA area..here are three REALLY cute ones!! 

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1257656492220

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1257656255394

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1257656165832


----------



## starbuxxx

A friend just posted this one on facebook and had to share - her name is Lucy and she is 2  years old - I wish I could take her - soooo cute!  She's at the Humane Society in San Francisco.


----------



## wigglytuff

Looking for a peppy love bug? Cola might be the one for youthis one-year-old, orange tabby wants, needs, lives for affection, and doesnt mind returning the favor. This little feline was born with unusual, malformed toe tips on all four feet, but theyre kinda cute and dont require any special medical attention.

Cola's a very special, interesting cat! says ASPCA Senior Feline Behavior Counselor Katie Watts. He loves attention to the point where he needs a home with someone who's around most of the time. He's very lively and energetic, and would be perfect for a true cat lover who wants a cat with tons of personality. He's got it all!

If youre interested in adopting spunky lil Cola, please contact our Animal Placement department at (212) 876-7700, ext. 4120. To see other animals looking for homes, visit our Adoption Center online.

 Wont you please donate your status to Cola today? Just copy and paste the following message onto your profile status to help spread the word that this kitty needs a home!

[Name] is donating my status to Cola http://www.aspca.org/cola a cat at the ASPCA who needs a new home.


----------



## lovecoachmore

This thread is a GREAT IDEA. It just get's me MAD at all those who don't take care of their animals and/or impulse buy a life!!!!
When I have not been able to take care in the past (happened 1 time in 34 years) I put my animal down...take the heartbreak on yourself and MAN UP!!!!!!!


----------



## berta

kirsten said:


> My friend who is trying to find a home for Frankie, a 4 year old border collie mix. Frankie's owner died last week and no one in the family will take him. He is located in Mesa AZ.
> 
> Frankie appears to be current on his shots, he is fixed, and *very loving*. He is white, with one white and one green eye..just striking he's very sad, missing his owner, a neighbor is feeding him but we need to find him a home.
> 
> We contacted various shelters and rescue groups, who have told us they are full.
> 
> Do you know anyone who would want to open their hearts and home to Frankie? Photo attached.
> 
> (I am posting this on behalf of my husbands friend. Please PM if interested!)





I am in love with Frankie. Has he been adopted yet? I can't adopt him because we have a limit of 3 per household in our city. But my heart goes out to this little guy and so I am bumping this thread for Frankie.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Here are some before and after pictures of our rescue cats. We took the mum and the one remaining kitten from this litter. They were a lot of work as they were both pretty much feral, but they were worth it!

In the rescue centre








At home!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Beautiful story, great turn around from stray to domestic lovers


----------



## Hoodster777

NYers, this beautiful dog needs a home!!



006 by nycscout, on Flickr
"OK folks, I know this is a long shot, but here goes
This morning, as a buddy of mine drove to work via the Williamsburg Bridge, he noticed something: a small gray dog chained to the pedestrian walkway, shivering, completely drenched and half-frozen. As you probably heard, New York had a very big snow storm last night; were almost certain her owners left her out in it overnight to die.
That same dog is now sleeping comfortably at my feet, well-fed, fully-bathed, and having been given a clean bill of health by the local vet.
My friend is the one who saved the dog, had it cleaned, and then brought it to his office. He spent the entire day making calls, not realizing how hard it is to find a home for a pit bull. Something like 1 in 800 rescued pit bulls find homes, and as far as I can tell, no no-kill shelter will accept them. I offered to take the dog for the night, since I live closer to my buddys office than he does.
Since she showed up to my apartment, shes been a doll. Hasnt barked once  in fact, I think the only sound Ive heard was when she began whimpering when I left the room.
Shes young  the vet estimated her to be 1-2 years old. She knows how to sit, seems to understand stay, and is one of those great dogs that stays very close to your side, leash or no leash. Also, she has a gorgeous gray coat, and as you can see, neither her ears nor tail are clipped. Finally, shes been exceptionally friendly and playful, both with my roommates and all 30+ co-workers at my friends office.
My friends going to take her back tomorrow and try to find her a home, but prospects are not looking hopeful, and eventually hell have to take her to a kill shelter. He asked if Id put up some pictures on my site to see if anyone out there might be interested in taking her in, or perhaps has some advice on what to do with her (we e-mailed a few pit bull rescue groups, but they had little to offer).
Dont get me wrong  I am fully aware that shes a pit bull, and that theres a rep that goes along with the breed. But this one has been well-behaved and quiet, and she seems like a beautiful pet for the right person. If youre at all interested, please do not hesitate to e-mail me at nycscout@gmail.com, and Ill put you in touch with the person who found her.
Anyway, I just finished eating a burrito and some nachos, and I noticed the dog watching me, looking for a treat. At first, my master instinct kicked in and I told her to go lay down  which she did  but then I broke down and gave her some left-overs. After all, she just spent the night in one of the worst snow storms of the year, and probably only has a short time left anyway  why not spoil her before shes gone?"


----------



## jcoop

^What a beautiful girl!  Wish I lived near you.  I have a pit mix and she is the best dog I have EVER had!  I wish for a forever home for this girl.  xoxo


----------



## jcoop

I can donate some $ if need be.  Please let us know.


----------



## Hoodster777

When I saw this post on Tumblr, I was heartbroken. If I found this baby, I would be begging my parents to let me keep her. *Please go the link that I posted to contact the original poster*, I have already sent them info on 2 local groups that could help, but any advice anyone has would greatly help them.


----------



## tachikomatic

Hoodster777 said:


> NYers, this beautiful dog needs a home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 006 by nycscout, on Flickr


She found a new home already!!  -- http://www.scoutingny.com/?p=3382
That was fast. I'm so happy for her.


----------



## tachikomatic

http://courtneytothemax.tumblr.com/post/2738707894/this-precious-pooch-will-be-put-to-sleep-tomorrow
Here is one that is in dire need, though Location is Rutherfordton, NC.
29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lezspcPFui1qzv40bo1_500.jpg
*this precious pooch will be put to sleep tomorrow if they dont find someone to rescue or adopt her. please reblog. and check out the other pups in the photo album (click on the pic) cause there are a bunch that need to be saved!*

 Out of state adoptions are accepted. Transport can be arranged 

 WHEN LEAVING A MESSAGE FOR CPC PLEASE MAKE IT BRIEF. JUST LEAVE YOUR NAME AND NUMBER AND THEY WILL CALL YOU BACK. 

~*~ PLEASE DO NOT SEND ANY PAYMENTS TO THE CPC UNTIL YOU HAVE PERSONALLY SPOKE WITH THEM ABOUT PAYMENT ~*~

ID#A016012

I am a female, brown and white Pit Bull Terrier mix.
The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old.
I have been at the shelter since Jan 11, 2011.
THERE IS ONLY A REQUIRED 72 HOLD FROM INTAKE ON ALL STRAYS AND CAN BE PUT DOWN ANY TIME AFTER THAT IF SPACE IS NEEDED
If are interested or can help with any of them please contact The Community Pet Center at* 828-287-7738*.

You can also email at *cpcrutherfordcounty@gmail.com*. In the subject line put ATTENTION:LYNN Rescue offer for.ID#


----------



## jeshika

I went to the Petco on 30th Street and 2nd Ave in Manhattan and saw this absolutely beautiful kitty up for adoption. She is so sweet and playful. A little scratchy but needs so much love! She has been at Citycritters for almost 2 years. If anyone is looking for a kitty, please give Kacie a chance!

Kacie











http://www.citycritters.org


----------



## ILoveMyBug

She sounds so much like our two when we adopted them, I really hope someone gives her a chance


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hi! This is my first post in this section. I hope this isn't against the rules. I just need all the help I can get on this one. 

I volunteer at PetPromise.org here in Columbus. We have 2 cats in desperate need of a foster home or adoption. 

FOSTER HOME NEEDED by Friday February 18th....EMERGENCY! We have nowhere for these guys to go! These adorable boys were found in a school building where someone tossed them through a window. They are so very sweet. Please help us find them a home. They cannot end up at a shelter after all they have been through!





Xander & Telly
Birth Date: January 2008

If you can help, please contact us at Pet Promise: 614.738.2149 or through the website at http://petpromise.org

Thanks!!
Cristina


----------



## echo_23

I hope this post is okay.  I pull all our fosters from the same shelter outside Houston, Texas. They don't adopt to the public so their kill rate is very high and many adoptable dogs wind up being euthanized because of space requirements. I am going to pull a blue heeler early next week to foster but there is a pair of young adult American Eskimo mix brothers there who need out. They are white gorgeous neutered males who are very friendly and very bonded. I know it's a long shot, but if anyone knows anyone who could help out, either by fostering or offering a permanent loving home, please let me know. I can try to help with transport.  Since they don't technically adopt to the public, they don't allow distributing their pictures, but they are on Petfinder and I can forward the link with pictures and description via PM.

Once I pull the heeler I can post photos in case anyone is looking for an adult male heeler who is good with children and other dogs and is calm and obedient (yes, I don't know how he wound up stuck in this shelter either!). The sooner we find him his forever home, the better chance we have at saving another life from the shelter.


----------



## echo_23

^ The two brothers went to rescue!

I rescued the cattle dog mix today and he is a doll!  Loves everyone and everything including cats and kids. He is looking for a home in the Houston area if anyone knows of someone looking for a fantastic family dog.

Unfortunately, he is strong heart worm positive and will need to start treatment prior to adoption. I am paying out of pocket for it and got a rescue rate of $300. If anyone knows of any Houston area vets with better rescue rates please please let me know. And please keep Beau in your thoughts!


----------



## kiki119

Just want to post this sweet Yorkie Poo, Tink.  She is the mommy of my recent rescue from Ohio Puppy Rescue.  If you are looking for a new family member in your live, please consider her

http://www.ohiopuppyrescue.com/animals/detail?AnimalID=3177505


----------



## IcansPotaFake32

I had an event at a shelter in Manhattan today and there are two chihuahua's up for adoption.  They are sisters and one is 13 and the other is 7.  They have always been together and their owner died so that's how they arrived at the shelter.  The adoption shelter is considering adopting them out separately but I really hope that they find a home together.  If you know ANYONE who would be interested in these dogs please repost somewhere!  I want them to stay together.  

They are so sweet and just need a good home!  Don't let their age scare you.  Please let me know if you're at all interested.  

Mecca:
http://ah.convio.net/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=7075&news_iv_ctrl=1022

Baby Cakes:
http://ah.convio.net/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=7076&news_iv_ctrl=1022


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Are you in the MD/VA/DC Metro area?

Looks like the Washington Animal Rescue League is receiving some adoptable animals from a hoarding situation in West Virginia.  Available as soon as April 23rd in some circumstances, including 14 dogs and 6 cats who were rescued.

Please reach out to them if you are interested:
http://www.warl.org/


----------



## piratesbooty

My boyfriend's best friend had to move across the country and he could not take his cats with him. He surrendered them to the local shelter without telling my bf he was doing so. My boyfriend has lived with these cats in the past and could not bear the thought of them possibly being destroyed at the shelter so we adopted them yesterday. We cannot keep them because our landlord doesn't want us having pets. Does anyone know of any no kills or is anyone on here looking for a cat or two to adopt (they can be separated)? We live in the Los Angeles area. 

this is yumi





this is niko


----------



## queenofshopping

i am an absolute animal mommy- i have a golden retriever, a yellow lab, a brat terrier, a maine coon and a cream tortie...and i have done lots of rescuing of litters in the past... in April 2011, my daughter's Turkish Angora kitty had a litter of 4 GORGEOUS babies... this was an "oops" and momma has now been spayed... i brought the momma and litter to my home, and have raised these 4 angels with my dogs and kitties- all are indoor only, extremely social, very beautiful, cuddly and i am madly in love with them, and would keep them all, but it is a bit much- my cat household went from 2 to 7- and although i have a large home and help, i just would really love to adopt 2 of the babies to an adoring family.  my caveat is that i do not think i could let them go to anyone who i felt was not going to just love them to pieces... i have not aggressively tried to place them whatsoever, just posts to my friends/family on facebook... i had resolved myself to start trying to place them and saw the pets up for adoption at Petsmart, and it shattered my resolve... however, if i could find a wonderful forever family to take 2 brothers, Toaster and Alfalfa- i would be thrilled... i am in the Texas Hill Country between San Antonio and Austin... and am willing to drive etc... all are current on vax, and fiv/flv free... they love kids, people, houseguests, doggies, laps, other cats...they are really beautiful markings and coats- they are 1/2 turkish angora... if anyone in my area is looking to adopt, please please PM me! i will post pics asap


----------



## queenofshopping

queenofshopping said:


> i am an absolute animal mommy- i have a golden retriever, a yellow lab, a brat terrier, a maine coon and a cream tortie...and i have done lots of rescuing of litters in the past... in April 2011, my daughter's Turkish Angora kitty had a litter of 4 GORGEOUS babies... this was an "oops" and momma has now been spayed... i brought the momma and litter to my home, and have raised these 4 angels with my dogs and kitties- all are indoor only, extremely social, very beautiful, cuddly and i am madly in love with them, and would keep them all, but it is a bit much- my cat household went from 2 to 7- and although i have a large home and help, i just would really love to adopt 2 of the babies to an adoring family.  my caveat is that i do not think i could let them go to anyone who i felt was not going to just love them to pieces... i have not aggressively tried to place them whatsoever, just posts to my friends/family on facebook... i had resolved myself to start trying to place them and saw the pets up for adoption at Petsmart, and it shattered my resolve... however, if i could find a wonderful forever family to take 2 brothers, Toaster and Alfalfa- i would be thrilled... i am in the Texas Hill Country between San Antonio and Austin... and am willing to drive etc... all are current on vax, and fiv/flv free... they love kids, people, houseguests, doggies, laps, other cats...they are really beautiful markings and coats- they are 1/2 turkish angora... if anyone in my area is looking to adopt, please please PM me! i will post pics asap


----------



## creditcardfire

A friend is thinking of getting a dog. So I was doing something I really  shouldn't and browsing Petfinder. Came across this guy, photographed in  his cage at the pound, labeled 'URGENT' - he was about to be euthanized  - a sweet, perfectly healthy little puppy. I already have 2 dogs but I  had to email and ask about Daniel and what happened to him. He and his  cellmate were pulled at the last minute! He is in California/Los Angeles  and the rescue is accepting Paypal donations. Also, he still needs a  home and is in foster right now. The rescue is  http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/thenaturenetwork.html and if you want  to PM me I can give you their Paypal email address.

Here is a photo of little Daniel, I am in love with this guy and seriously fighting the urge to apply to adopt him myself:


----------



## poopsie

Oh...... look at that sweet face


I wish I could have him but I am already in trouble for the amount of animals I have now. All those urgent pleas just break my heart. :cry:


----------



## creditcardfire

I know, Poopsie2, I am going to stay away from Petfinder, even to help my friend, because it is too heartbreaking. I am going to email for an update on this little guy soon...


----------



## poopsie

I just beat myself up because I can't help them all..........I sure would if I could.  it infuriates me when people insist on getting a 'purebred' whatever from a breeder. And all these poor little souls being put to death. Heartbreaking doesn't even _begin_ to describe it


----------



## photoshopgrl

poopsie2 said:


> I just beat myself up because I can't help them all..........I sure would if I could.  it infuriates me when people insist on getting a 'purebred' whatever from a breeder. And all these poor little souls being put to death. Heartbreaking doesn't even _begin_ to describe it


I second this post!!! Adopt, don't shop!


----------



## creditcardfire

Is there anyone n the NYC area with a car who could help this weekend? 4 dogs are coming to NYC from Turkey - one is going to me, the other three are going to Connecticut, but their pickup has had a last minute family emergency and the 3 pups are on the verge of having their trip canceled. Can ANYONE help? Does anyone know any well connected rescue people in or around NYC? Any ideas, any help would be so much appreciated, these babies have a foster home already, they just need pickup from the airport.

Here is a Youtube video of them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6K-Zr7yf7E&list=UUjISfp5zGQYW3R4HpTs2iTw&index=1&feature=plcp

Haze and Hail still need forever homes...if anyone is interested. Priority right now is pickup at NYC airport this weekend, though.

Please PM with me with ANY help, or post here. These pups have survived parvo and the death of their mother and siblings.


----------



## poopsie

Awww, geez.......I'm 3k miles away


----------



## poopsie

I did put the word out elsewhere.


I tried Google-ing rescue transports in the area

http://www.petsllc.net/index.php

http://www.meetup.com/dogrescue-33/


----------



## creditcardfire

THANK YOU, Poopsie. Everything seems to have been organized, although it is all very last minute and nervewracking. 3 babies and one tripod former street-dog will be in NYC tomorrow. I am going to keep those links on file, too, because it came damn close - I'm not the organizer, but I wanted to help.

Thanks again.


----------



## Goldfish1018

We were burgled December 2010 and that allowed me to persuade my husband that, as he now works from home, it was the right time to get a dog. We went to Battersea Cats and Dogs Home and immediately bonded with Tim - a Labrador/English sheepdog cross. Poor thing had had two homes in two years and been back to Battersea twice. It took nearly a year for him to settle properly but he finally now realizes this is home forever. Well that's a happy ending for him but I still have the pictures of all the other dogs there in my mind


----------



## poopsie

Goldfish1018 said:


> We were burgled December 2010 and that allowed me to persuade my husband that, as he now works from home, it was the right time to get a dog. We went to Battersea Cats and Dogs Home and immediately bonded with Tim - a Labrador/English sheepdog cross. Poor thing had had two homes in two years and been back to Battersea twice. It took nearly a year for him to settle properly but he finally now realizes this is home forever. Well that's a happy ending for him but *I still have the pictures of all the other dogs there in my mind*




I know...............


Talk about a silver lining! While it is horrible that you were robbed, you gained a wonderful loving companion 

Thank you for adopting


----------



## Goldfish1018

It's true. I sometimes say "if we hadn't been burgled we wouldn't have  Tim". They also took a hideous Hot Diamonds set I had been given and I was able to buy decent gold earrings instead. Just another way of viewing something negative (which it certainly was) as having positive aspects. I'm sure the ability to do that helps ward off depression!


----------



## Tigistylist

Anyone know of a no kill in the Phoenix/ Tempe Arizona area???? I fed ferals in a field behind a Sonic. A very pretty stray gal/non feral has been there a few weeks. She follows me to my car every night. There is a storm here tonight, and she was in tears. I can't bring her in, I have too many. I have her in a large dog kennel outside my front door. She is safe from wind, and rain, but still in tears. She's a very pretty black and white female, young, maybe a year.


----------



## guccimamma

google "turkey puppy scam"....hopefully this is a legitimate thing. but why would somebody fly dogs from turkey?


----------



## beachgirl38

i lost my dog not even a week ago. i always rescued in my life, cats & dogs.  i feel there are so many pets that need homes. we rescued our german shepherd at 8 years old in 2009. he immediately bonded with us, especially my children. we only had him 2 & 1/2 years but loved him so much. 

i have been looking on petfinder now & shelter websites in my area.  i am in tears over some of these sad stories. how can someone abuse an animal? i cannot take these horrible stories.  the only comfort i can get is that these animals were saved by angels (rescue workers) & have a second chance. one dog was found in a ditch with her legs tied together & severe burn marks on her & she still has enough room in her heart to love & trust another human. another dog was tied to a 3 foot leash, always left outside, only there to breed babies, no shelter at all - had to hide under the deck to get away from elements & food thrown on the bare ground, hardly any water.  she now is in the safe hands of a shelter & has an enormous amount of love to give.  i know you all have heard these stories& we cant save everyone, but i will forever rescue & make a difference in one life at a time.

i am missing my dog so much, but ready to open up my heart & home to another very soon.

thank you to all who are rescue workers, adopters - you are angels. these animals are angels too.


----------



## beachgirl38

poopsie2 said:


> I just beat myself up because I can't help them all..........I sure would if I could.  it infuriates me when people insist on getting a 'purebred' whatever from a breeder. And all these poor little souls being put to death. Heartbreaking doesn't even _begin_ to describe it



i know this is an older post, but i agree! there are tons of purebreds sitting in animal shelters - chihuauas, pit bulls..........& beautiful mutts with loving souls.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Attention anyone in NYC/5 Boroughs area:  :help:

A friend of mine rescued 21 cats and kittens-they are currently receiving medical attention and are getting neutered and spayed. if anyone if looking to adopt, please let me know!
    Thank you!


----------



## bona cute

hi everybody.. may all of you take a look at this... 
http://www.adopsianjing.com/

and
http://www.jakartaanimalaid.com/

this is so sad


----------



## Star15Rin

Any tPFers in Southwest CT, the Milford animal shelter has 4 gorgeous gray and white 7 week old kittens. They have sweet little white bibs! I wanted them all, and really hope they find loving homes soon. They also have a pretty young tabby lady who seemed very sweet.


----------



## No Cute

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=533983853280927&set=o.325104590858707&type=1&theater

URGENT:

This is Copper. Sorry he had two names Donner and Copper so we are going with Copper...... He was brought in as a stray to the Ohio County Animal Shelter in Hartford KY. A very rural VERY HIGH KILL shelter. He only has a few days before they euthanize for space. He is a very sweet beagle boy with the typical beagle personality. He is a young dog probably only 1 maybe 2 at the most. Very sweet. Can anyone help Donner? If you can please contact Josh Wright at 270-298-4499. Or you can email me at ccarter12@windstream.net and I will try to help. I am a volunteer for the shelter. Thank you.......


Can someone share his pic?  I can't remember how.


----------



## No Cute

I can't load the pictures, but these guys are super cute!

Have you heard of a Degu? We know a lot more than Wikipedia when it comes to cats and dogs, but had to look up &#8220;Degu&#8221; when we got this request!
A few rescued Degus are now 50 and homes need to be found for these very special guys. Degus are not pets just for anyone, so if you don&#8217;t think you can give the right home after reading more about them; then please keep looking for a different pet.
A Degu can live up to 13 years, but 6 to 8 years is much more typical in captivity. Degus are native to Chile.
This is what mom has to say about these sweet Degus needing a new home:
&#8220;These guys are about 18 months old and are extremely tame and used to people and other animals. They are very friendly and always anxious for any human attention. I have several males and females &#8211; some named, some not &#8211; simply because I just ran out of names! These four girls on the wheel are Laura, Mary, Nellie and Caroline The two boys in the front of the picture with the chain are Albert and Willie and the single guy is Jack.&#8221;
If you&#8217;re interested, please contact:
elizabethmiskotten@gmail.com
248-961-1775

More about Degus:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degu
http://octodondegus.weebly.com/the-importance-of-keeping-degus-together.html

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.504367562934738.106102.183751334996364&type=1


----------



## Samantha M

What a wonderful thread - I digress, but feeling sad.  My rescue dog, (Max), had been badly beaten when he found me at my local rescue centre. They were having difficulty re-homing him, because of his size. He was St Bernard/Akita/Alsation cross..He hadn't even finished growing then!  I had him for 13 wonderful years, quite an achievement for such a large dog. He truly was a gentle giant, and now 3 months after his death, I shall have to look for another.


----------



## berta

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  It hurts, but life has a way of healing itself.

When my Nana passed I knew that she had a good life,but not being able to hold her hurt terribly.  Then I saw my Josh on TV a few months later.  He was a rescue from hurricane Ike in Texas.  My heart sank.  I fell in love with him at first sight.  When I finally saw him, they carried him from under his front legs.  I saw the white star on his chest, just like Nana.  I started crying, took hold of that puppy and never put him down.

You will never stop loving or missing them, your heart has a chance to heal with the love of another.


----------



## MarikaBe

Does anyone know if we live in Canada and wat to bring back an animal, dog in this case, or vice versa living in USA wanting to bring an animal from Canada, Are there specific rules/laws or something that keeps us from doing so??
I know a dog here that is looking for a new family and an uncle living in CA may be interested but I'm looking ito that info for him... Thank you guys!


----------



## leechiyong

I was wondering if anyone worked or volunteered at an animal shelter in  the L.A. area.  There's a beautiful dog in county and a woman in  Colorado who's interested in adopting her, but they'll only release the  dog to a partnered animal rescue if she isn't adopted by anyone in  state.  Transport and everything else is mostly set up; however, we  can't find a rescue to help pull her.  If you know of any, please let me  know or post here:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## Conni618

I see this thread has been idle for a very long time.  Nevertheless, I'm writing here in hope of a Christmas miracle.  My sister heard crying, and found a tiny, kitten struggling deep in her beauganvillia hedge.  He'd been accidentally dropped by his young Mommy as she carried him across the top of the cement wall above.  

Shortly after, a neighbor (knowing my sister's big heart) knocked on her door with a second baby.  Please read the short story, and check out the photos and videos of this sweet little familiy.  They are all on PetFinders in Ventura County, California. and in need of a forever home.

The link is below my signature.


----------



## whateve

I didn't want to start a new thread so I hope it is okay that I post this here. Our backyard has become a gathering place for cats. It is hard to tell which are someone's pets and which ones are feral. We live in a town where people don't have a problem with setting cats free when they no longer want them. There are volunteers who will trap cats and take them to the SPCA to be neutered or spayed and then release them. 

We just discovered a nest of kittens in one of our flower beds. I don't know how to tell how old they are. I'm guessing about 4 weeks. The mom comes and goes. I'd like to be able to rescue them when they are weaned but I don't know how to know when that is. I'm worried that if I wait too long, they will leave and be feral.


----------



## cats n bags

whateve said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread so I hope it is okay that I post this here. Our backyard has become a gathering place for cats. It is hard to tell which are someone's pets and which ones are feral. We live in a town where people don't have a problem with setting cats free when they no longer want them. There are volunteers who will trap cats and take them to the SPCA to be neutered or spayed and then release them.
> 
> We just discovered a nest of kittens in one of our flower beds. I don't know how to tell how old they are. I'm guessing about 4 weeks. The mom comes and goes. I'd like to be able to rescue them when they are weaned but I don't know how to know when that is. I'm worried that if I wait too long, they will leave and be feral.



If you have a TNR (Trap, Neuter, Return) group in your area give them a call.  They probably won't trap your kittens and cats, but will probably have trap rentals and lots of advice.  It will help if you can start feeding the momcat a good kitten food to help her support the litter, and get her used to coming to your place for regular food and water.  I don't leave food out, but get them on a morning/evening schedule to force them to let me see them.  Fresh water will be critical, and if you leave it out full time, the other critters may stop for a drink, but will keep moving.

When the kittens are ready for food, they will start eating with mama.  If you plan to adopt them out, you want to trap them sooner than later, and you can TNR the momcat.  

If you look towards the end of the Stinky thread, you can see where I was taking care of my Ferals starting around January of this year.  I have a little bit of information about how I trapped them as well as pictures.


----------



## whateve

cats n bags said:


> If you have a TNR (Trap, Neuter, Return) group in your area give them a call.  They probably won't trap your kittens and cats, but will probably have trap rentals and lots of advice.  It will help if you can start feeding the momcat a good kitten food to help her support the litter, and get her used to coming to your place for regular food and water.  I don't leave food out, but get them on a morning/evening schedule to force them to let me see them.  Fresh water will be critical, and if you leave it out full time, the other critters may stop for a drink, but will keep moving.
> 
> When the kittens are ready for food, they will start eating with mama.  If you plan to adopt them out, you want to trap them sooner than later, and you can TNR the momcat.
> 
> If you look towards the end of the Stinky thread, you can see where I was taking care of my Ferals starting around January of this year.  I have a little bit of information about how I trapped them as well as pictures.


Thank you! That's very helpful. I'll check out the other thread too.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread so I hope it is okay that I post this here. Our backyard has become a gathering place for cats. It is hard to tell which are someone's pets and which ones are feral. We live in a town where people don't have a problem with setting cats free when they no longer want them. There are volunteers who will trap cats and take them to the SPCA to be neutered or spayed and then release them.
> 
> We just discovered a nest of kittens in one of our flower beds. I don't know how to tell how old they are. I'm guessing about 4 weeks. The mom comes and goes. I'd like to be able to rescue them when they are weaned but I don't know how to know when that is. I'm worried that if I wait too long, they will leave and be feral.





cats n bags said:


> If you have a TNR (Trap, Neuter, Return) group in your area give them a call.  They probably won't trap your kittens and cats, but will probably have trap rentals and lots of advice.  It will help if you can start feeding the momcat a good kitten food to help her support the litter, and get her used to coming to your place for regular food and water.  I don't leave food out, but get them on a morning/evening schedule to force them to let me see them.  Fresh water will be critical, and if you leave it out full time, the other critters may stop for a drink, but will keep moving.
> 
> When the kittens are ready for food, they will start eating with mama.  If you plan to adopt them out, you want to trap them sooner than later, and you can TNR the momcat.
> 
> If you look towards the end of the Stinky thread, you can see where I was taking care of my Ferals starting around January of this year.  I have a little bit of information about how I trapped them as well as pictures.


The kitties' mom just moved them inside a drinking fountain in our yard. It is exposed to the sun. While she was moving them, she got spooked and just abandoned one of the kittens on the patio. I put it back in the original nest and later she came back and moved it.


----------



## cats n bags

whateve said:


> The kitties' mom just moved them inside a drinking fountain in our yard. It is exposed to the sun. While she was moving them, she got spooked and just abandoned one of the kittens on the patio. I put it back in the original nest and later she came back and moved it.



The Momcat will move the kittens to a new nest when she is ready to start teaching them to hunt and fend for themselves.  Your kittens may be at least 4 weeks up to 8 weeks if she has moved them from the place they were born to the new place.  Have you been able to get any information on TNR yet?


----------



## whateve

cats n bags said:


> The Momcat will move the kittens to a new nest when she is ready to start teaching them to hunt and fend for themselves.  Your kittens may be at least 4 weeks up to 8 weeks if she has moved them from the place they were born to the new place.  Have you been able to get any information on TNR yet?


The place she has moved them to seems like a really bad choice. It's a deep cylinder. There is no way they would be able to climb or jump out of there. There isn't enough room inside for her to get in without trampling them and I can't see how there is enough room to nurse them. I'm so worried about them!

Tomorrow I'm going to make some calls. Hopefully someone local will be able to tell me what to do.


----------



## whateve

cats n bags said:


> The Momcat will move the kittens to a new nest when she is ready to start teaching them to hunt and fend for themselves.  Your kittens may be at least 4 weeks up to 8 weeks if she has moved them from the place they were born to the new place.  Have you been able to get any information on TNR yet?


I've been advised to leave them alone for the time being. They don't like you to feed feral cats. When the kittens are ready to leave their mother, they can be socialized. If they don't get socialized before 4 months of age, they can't be domesticated.


----------



## Kathrin 96

whateve said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread so I hope it is okay that I post this here. Our backyard has become a gathering place for cats. It is hard to tell which are someone's pets and which ones are feral. We live in a town where people don't have a problem with setting cats free when they no longer want them. There are volunteers who will trap cats and take them to the SPCA to be neutered or spayed and then release them.
> 
> We just discovered a nest of kittens in one of our flower beds. I don't know how to tell how old they are. I'm guessing about 4 weeks. The mom comes and goes. I'd like to be able to rescue them when they are weaned but I don't know how to know when that is. I'm worried that if I wait too long, they will leave and be feral.



I found a pregnant super tiny black cat in my waste bin. She never saw the inside of a house and was terrible terrified by human beeings, so she was totally shy and had flees and other terrible things on and in her. I REALLY do not want to know what happened to her. So no way to let her check, basic medication were prescipted by descriptions via telefonem applying was pure horror. I called her Zenzi of nine as a tribute to seven of nine. Long story short:

I sort of adpoted her as far as it was possible, and finally managed to persuade her to come into our house. She chose the cellar and lived there until the kittens came. (I felt terrible about that, but she was comfortable with it). As she had the opprtunitiy to come and leave the house whenever she wanted (we built an exit for her), she left her kittens alone beginning from the first day of their life, beginning with very short periods, then extending them. Having no experience with kittens, I was terrified. The vet told me, that this would be ok as long as the cat returns within hours (! not minutes! - depends on the age of the kittens, but with 4 weeks, Zenzi was away for 2 hours, then fed the kittens and went again) and that cats do that, but that I should be aware, that cats tend to carry their kitten into another nest after a few weeks (she mentioned 4 weeks- this seems to be the age of your kittens.). In the early stage they search for a place where the kittens can't be eaten by other animals, dark, tiny, like a hole (here you have your zylinder).

 She told me, that it would be extremely important to domesticate the kittens, otherwise they wouldn't have any chance to bond to human beeings.   I have her voice in my ear since then " please , I really BEG you, do not allow Zenzi to carry the kittens away!"- hahaa. Funny advice with a cat that tried to climb the wall up (SIC!) after seeing a house from the inside the first time in her life, totally disturbed by everything. 
The vet also told me, that the cat searches another SAFE place for the second moving if she thinks, place one is unsecure. So I waited and hoped. Zenzi moved into the first floor and went on leaving the house whenever she wanted to.  Nice time in my life, as I was Mrs. "open the cellar-door, close the cellar-door, open the cellar-door" for her to leave the house as until she died she never understood the principle of a frontdoor, so I have a good impression how often she left and how long she was away sometimes.

So: it is total normal behaviour to leave the nest for cats. They will return. Do not, I repeat NOT touch the kittens until they leave the nest by themselves for short walks and lookarounds(around 6 - 8 weeks). The cats smell the different taste and tend to abandon the kittens or carry them away I was told by the vet and I followed the rule. With 8 weeks we brought all kittens to the vet for a check up and shots. Zenzi and the others cats (later) weren't happy about that (we never managed to bring Zenzi to a vet, not in two years) but accepted that, I guess they - sort of- trusted us and we knew that with 8 weeks a kitten can be adopted by nice persons, so abandoning wouldn't cause that harm as in a younger age. 

Since  and while Zenzi of nine I gained (unfortunatelly) a lot of experiences in this field. (again: animals tend to come to my house). Living in a very small village, with lots of farms and unneutered cats in the neighbourhood I had a lot of cats sitting around, in need for help, food and medicine*. (there wasn't one the last monthes so I hope people are changing over here). I repeated the "kittens" game in different ways. All of them behaved like Zenzi of nine.

As long as the cat returns to the kitten, everything is all right. Mommy cat knows exactly what she does.So don't worry too much and don't try to solve that problem, it might happen, that the cat carries her kitten away again and then they won't have a chance to be domesticated and so to find a good place.

Kittens bond naturally to human beeings in the age of... hmmm I would guess 6 weeks or so. Once they are used to you beeing around (just seeing you), they will start to come over and play. That is quite everything I did with my kittens and all of them are perfect little soulmates to their owners now. 

(one of Zenzis daughters has 3 sweet little kitten now by herself. All other kittens were adopted by caring nice people and all of them except two are safe and healthy. The other 2 are dead, one killed by a dog and one was hit by a car. I was sad about that.)

* I have a sort of an impression why they fled their homebase on a regular basis, but I really do not want to tell you why, as it would disturb you. So - just in case you might ask yourself: tHere, cats have lots of reasons to search for a safe place for the kittens.

All I have been writing refers to wild cats. Domesticated cats don't have a problem with human beeings touching the kittens. But wildlife cats are... anxious and untrusting.

Ah: feeding the kittens will attract other animals as foxes (or whatever lives in your area that eats kitten). So mothercat will either try to eat everything by herself or try to burry (? don't know the exact word) food so that no animal will be attracted. 4 monthes seems to old for me to domesticate, but I can only rely on that I have been told by the vet. Later on ( I'd say with 6 weeks around) you can start feeding them, that bonds them to you and mommy cat will graciously receive the goodies from you, as she doesn't have to bring birds and mices. (Be prepared, they teach the kittens "proper" hunting by bringing a living creature into the nest... that is not funny)

And - even if that sounds very very very harsh and hard hearted- in case that you'll find another cat with newborn kittens in your garden (once one comes, the others follow, at least this is my impression) and one of the kittens won't be fed by mommycat: don't bond too much to that little creature. We had that two times, and fed the kitten by ourselves with a recipe from the vet, but both kittens died. Just in case.... I was so devasted as the kittens died, don't let that to near to your heart. And just in case somebody finds that threat looking for advice: every 2 hours feeding in the first weeks during night also!. The recipe contains as far as I still know oil curk and egg yolk. You can buy special breeding catmilk for kittens in animal stores or at the vet´as well. It costs (over here) around 10 euros / bin and holds for weeks. 

Good luck! If there is a question, ask me, I can call my vet for you but please mind the time difference, here it is 22:49 right now.

Sorry for my English, it is late and English is not my mothertoungue.


----------



## whateve

Kathrin 96 said:


> I found a pregnant super tiny black cat in my waste bin. She never saw the inside of a house and was terrible terrified by human beeings, so she was totally shy and had flees and other terrible things on and in her. I REALLY do not want to know what happened to her. So no way to let her check, basic medication were prescipted by descriptions via telefonem applying was pure horror. I called her Zenzi of nine as a tribute to seven of nine. Long story short:
> 
> I sort of adpoted her as far as it was possible, and finally managed to persuade her to come into our house. She chose the cellar and lived there until the kittens came. (I felt terrible about that, but she was comfortable with it). As she had the opprtunitiy to come and leave the house whenever she wanted (we built an exit for her), she left her kittens alone beginning from the first day of their life, beginning with very short periods, then extending them. Having no experience with kittens, I was terrified. The vet told me, that this would be ok as long as the cat returns within hours (! not minutes! - depends on the age of the kittens, but with 4 weeks, Zenzi was away for 2 hours, then fed the kittens and went again) and that cats do that, but that I should be aware, that cats tend to carry their kitten into another nest after a few weeks (she mentioned 4 weeks- this seems to be the age of your kittens.). In the early stage they search for a place where the kittens can't be eaten by other animals, dark, tiny, like a hole (here you have your zylinder).
> 
> She told me, that it would be extremely important to domesticate the kittens, otherwise they wouldn't have any chance to bond to human beeings.   I have her voice in my ear since then " please , I really BEG you, do not allow Zenzi to carry the kittens away!"- hahaa. Funny advice with a cat that tried to climb the wall up (SIC!) after seeing a house from the inside the first time in her life, totally disturbed by everything.
> The vet also told me, that the cat searches another SAFE place for the second moving if she thinks, place one is unsecure. So I waited and hoped. Zenzi moved into the first floor and went on leaving the house whenever she wanted to.  Nice time in my life, as I was Mrs. "open the cellar-door, close the cellar-door, open the cellar-door" for her to leave the house as until she died she never understood the principle of a frontdoor, so I have a good impression how often she left and how long she was away sometimes.
> 
> So: it is total normal behaviour to leave the nest for cats. They will return. Do not, I repeat NOT touch the kittens until they leave the nest by themselves for short walks and lookarounds(around 6 - 8 weeks). The cats smell the different taste and tend to abandon the kittens or carry them away I was told by the vet and I followed the rule. With 8 weeks we brought all kittens to the vet for a check up and shots. Zenzi and the others cats (later) weren't happy about that (we never managed to bring Zenzi to a vet, not in two years) but accepted that, I guess they - sort of- trusted us and we knew that with 8 weeks a kitten can be adopted by nice persons, so abandoning wouldn't cause that harm as in a younger age.
> 
> Since  and while Zenzi of nine I gained (unfortunatelly) a lot of experiences in this field. (again: animals tend to come to my house). Living in a very small village, with lots of farms and unneutered cats in the neighbourhood I had a lot of cats sitting around, in need for help, food and medicine*. (there wasn't one the last monthes so I hope people are changing over here). I repeated the "kittens" game in different ways. All of them behaved like Zenzi of nine.
> 
> As long as the cat returns to the kitten, everything is all right. Mommy cat knows exactly what she does.So don't worry too much and don't try to solve that problem, it might happen, that the cat carries her kitten away again and then they won't have a chance to be domesticated and so to find a good place.
> 
> Kittens bond naturally to human beeings in the age of... hmmm I would guess 6 weeks or so. Once they are used to you beeing around (just seeing you), they will start to come over and play. That is quite everything I did with my kittens and all of them are perfect little soulmates to their owners now.
> 
> (one of Zenzis daughters has 3 sweet little kitten now by herself. All other kittens were adopted by caring nice people and all of them except two are safe and healthy. The other 2 are dead, one killed by a dog and one was hit by a car. I was sad about that.)
> 
> * I have a sort of an impression why they fled their homebase on a regular basis, but I really do not want to tell you why, as it would disturb you. So - just in case you might ask yourself: tHere, cats have lots of reasons to search for a safe place for the kittens.
> 
> All I have been writing refers to wild cats. Domesticated cats don't have a problem with human beeings touching the kittens. But wildlife cats are... anxious and untrusting.
> 
> Ah: feeding the kittens will attract other animals as foxes (or whatever lives in your area that eats kitten). So mothercat will either try to eat everything by herself or try to burry (? don't know the exact word) food so that no animal will be attracted. 4 monthes seems to old for me to domesticate, but I can only rely on that I have been told by the vet. Later on ( I'd say with 6 weeks around) you can start feeding them, that bonds them to you and mommy cat will graciously receive the goodies from you, as she doesn't have to bring birds and mices. (Be prepared, they teach the kittens "proper" hunting by bringing a living creature into the nest... that is not funny)
> 
> And - even if that sounds very very very harsh and hard hearted- in case that you'll find another cat with newborn kittens in your garden (once one comes, the others follow, at least this is my impression) and one of the kittens won't be fed by mommycat: don't bond too much to that little creature. We had that two times, and fed the kitten by ourselves with a recipe from the vet, but both kittens died. Just in case.... I was so devasted as the kittens died, don't let that to near to your heart. And just in case somebody finds that threat looking for advice: every 2 hours feeding in the first weeks during night also!. The recipe contains as far as I still know oil curk and egg yolk. You can buy special breeding catmilk for kittens in animal stores or at the vet´as well. It costs (over here) around 10 euros / bin and holds for weeks.
> 
> Good luck! If there is a question, ask me, I can call my vet for you but please mind the time difference, here it is 22:49 right now.
> 
> Sorry for my English, it is late and English is not my mothertoungue.


Thank you so much for your advice! I really appreciate your offer to ask your vet too. 

The mom has been sleeping outside the nest most of the time. The nest is a deep cylindrical fountain. It is like they are at the bottom of a deep bucket. I haven't seen the mom jump inside since she moved them. They were crying quite a bit yesterday. Now they are sleeping and she isn't around. I hope they are sleeping because they just got fed. I think they are safe where they are. We have a fence around our yard so  she only has to worry about other cats and opossums. There was some  animal, possibly a dog, that was killing cats in the neighborhood so it  is lucky she picked a fenced area.

I don't know how to tell how old the kittens are. It seems like their fur colors have changed some. There is a gray one that I originally thought was black. He might have just been in the shadows. There is an off-white one that I thought would be a champagne color but today it looks like it changing to a light gray. The other three are white like their mother. I'm not sure if they are pure white. They have blue eyes. I didn't notice any with different colored eyes. I've heard that white cats can be deaf or blind. The mother is white but I think she can see and hear. 

I've only had 2 pet cats. Many years ago, a friend had a partially feral cat who had kittens in her yard. She had been feeding the cat but it never came inside, which is why I say it was partially feral. She had problems keeping her dogs away from the kittens. She gave us a calico kitten that was probably a little too young to leave the mom, but her ear had been chewed on by the dog. That kitten loved to sit on the back of my neck. I kept her there most of the day and just walked around hunched over so she wouldn't fall off. It paid off because she became the most loving cat ever, but she was always a one-person cat. She was very smart. We used to play hide and seek. She would come up to me, paw at me, then run away and hide. Once I caught her, we would cuddle. She died when she was 10.

I got the second cat when a feral mom cat built her nest in a tree. The kittens fell out of the tree. My daughter put them on the porch and the mom carried them back up the tree. The second time they fell out, we didn't want to give them back. One of them didn't survive. My daughter fed the rest with kitten formula. She gave away all but one. The one we kept had some problems. He never got very loving. He was skittish. I don't know if we did something wrong or if he got brain damaged when he fell out of the tree.


----------



## whateve

Here's a picture of the mom. The kittens are in that cylindrical thing on the right, about two feet down from the top. The picture isn't the best quality because I couldn't get too close.


----------



## buzzytoes

No wonder you were concerned! Cats in general are very squishable so she probably does have room in there. If you notice her leave you can always pop over to look in there to see how the babies are, or listen for them crying. Hopefully she knows what she is doing and the babies can be taken to rescue in a few weeks!


----------



## whateve

buzzytoes said:


> No wonder you were concerned! Cats in general are very squishable so she probably does have room in there. If you notice her leave you can always pop over to look in there to see how the babies are, or listen for them crying. Hopefully she knows what she is doing and the babies can be taken to rescue in a few weeks!


Today there are only 4 kittens in there. :cry:I don't know what happened to the other one. It was one of the white ones. One of the other white ones is getting gray stripes on her head.


----------



## whateve

Later today there were only 3 kittens! I was so worried. I decided to take a picture of the remaining kittens so I would have something to remember them by. While I was taking the picture, I noticed something furry in the bushes. The mother and the two lost kittens were back there! I'm glad they are all right after all. I wonder if she is going to move them all someplace else so I'll never see them again.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe she decide you were right and it was too squishy on there after all.


----------



## whateve

The mom took the gray kitten out a few days ago. I kept waiting for her to take the other two but she didn't. She has been hanging around and I didn't know if she was going in there to feed them. Today they were dead. DH tells me it is nature's way. She couldn't feed all of them so she chose the three healthiest and left the others. I wish she had told me someway so I could have had a chance of saving them.

The other three are in a dark corner of the garden. She did a wonderful job of finding a good spot for them. They are well hidden and protected.


----------



## buzzytoes

The grey one was probably sick and that's why she moved it. Somehow they know who will survive. RIP little grey kitten.


----------



## whateve

Today I caught her nursing two kittens. I don't know where the third one is! I thought I saw it yesterday, but it is harder to find because it is dark.


----------



## whateve

The last few days they've been out in the open somewhat. The mom left them alone for awhile so I got a few pictures. I discovered another litter of 7 or 8 black kittens between our property and our neighbors.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> The last few days they've been out in the open somewhat. The mom left them alone for awhile so I got a few pictures. I discovered another litter of 7 or 8 black kittens between our property and our neighbors.



They are really adorable.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> They are really adorable.


Yes, they are. I wish they would let me cuddle them!


----------



## whateve

A very weird thing has happened. The mother cat seems to have adopted a few of the kittens from the other litter. I saw her yesterday with 2 of black kittens and 2 of her kittens. Today it appears she is nursing at least one of them. I can't tell if one of those dark kittens is her gray one or another adopted black one. The light colored one in the middle is hers. I haven't seen her white kitten for a few days.


----------



## buzzytoes

She is doing her best to keep you guessing isn't she?


----------



## whateve

buzzytoes said:


> She is doing her best to keep you guessing isn't she?


She sure is!
What's funny is that I'm proud of her for being such a good mother even though she isn't mine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

So glad this thread is here but breaks my heart that there is even a need for such a thread.  I found the story of this precious baby, Murdock.  He was used as a bait dog and endured horrific suffering for 8 years!  He is loving and sweet despite what he has endured but sounds like he needs to be the only critter in the household. Don't blame him, considering what he suffered.  Please, help try to find him a home or give him a loving forever home if you can.  He so deserves it.  Below is his FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/adoptmurdock


----------



## hrhsunshine

Astra is 2 y.o. and cried when her foster had to walk away from her.  Poor little girl needs a family.  Her heart is crushed and she is back to being boarded.  Please help to find her a forever home.

https://www.thedodo.com/pit-bull-mi...ium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_article


----------



## katiel00

Hello everyone! I'm looking for advice. Yesterday I found a little chihuahua in my front yard that was hiding and had been attacked (2 puncture wounds in the neck). I rushed her to the vet and she thankfully is stable. 

I have posted flyers, and also posted on our social media nextdoor app. This dog is from our community because I live in a tight circular community with no other housing tracks around. She has no collar, no microchip but clearly has been someones pet. 

Its been 24 hours and I'm so sad no one has claimed her. I made her stay overnight at the vets to make sure she is ok. What do I do from here? She will be staying with me but how long does it take until they previous owners can't or won't claim her? I've paid for the vet bill so how does that all work if the owners contact me? TIA!


----------



## buzzytoes

katiel00 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm looking for advice. Yesterday I found a little chihuahua in my front yard that was hiding and had been attacked (2 puncture wounds in the neck). I rushed her to the vet and she thankfully is stable.
> 
> I have posted flyers, and also posted on our social media nextdoor app. This dog is from our community because I live in a tight circular community with no other housing tracks around. She has no collar, no microchip but clearly has been someones pet.
> 
> Its been 24 hours and I'm so sad no one has claimed her. I made her stay overnight at the vets to make sure she is ok. What do I do from here? She will be staying with me but how long does it take until they previous owners can't or won't claim her? I've paid for the vet bill so how does that all work if the owners contact me? TIA!



First you need to let your local animal control know that you have her. They will usually let you keep her for the stray hold period (that period depends on the area but it's probably anywhere from three to seven days), but pets are considered property so it is illegal to just randomly keep one off the street. Second, I am not sure you will have any recourse if you do find the owner and they don't want to pay the vet bill. You didn't have their permission to take her, so even though you were being a good samaritan, they may not have the money or inclination to pay you back. Good for you for taking her in, if nothing else you helped save her and get her back on her feet. I hope you find her owners and everything works out in the end!


----------



## katiel00

buzzytoes said:


> First you need to let your local animal control know that you have her. They will usually let you keep her for the stray hold period (that period depends on the area but it's probably anywhere from three to seven days), but pets are considered property so it is illegal to just randomly keep one off the street. Second, I am not sure you will have any recourse if you do find the owner and they don't want to pay the vet bill. You didn't have their permission to take her, so even though you were being a good samaritan, they may not have the money or inclination to pay you back. Good for you for taking her in, if nothing else you helped save her and get her back on her feet. I hope you find her owners and everything works out in the end!




Thank you buzzytoes, I have reported it to the local animal control as well. I feel sad that no one seems to be looking for her as of yet. I know if it was one of my pups (both rescues) I would be frantic.


----------



## buzzytoes

katiel00 said:


> Thank you buzzytoes, I have reported it to the local animal control as well. I feel sad that no one seems to be looking for her as of yet. I know if it was one of my pups (both rescues) I would be frantic.



I would as well! Could be she belongs to a senior citizen who doesn't get out and isn't online, or it could be her owners are not as concerned with her disappearance. If there is one thing I have learned, it's that not everyone feels the same way I do about their pets!


----------



## buzzytoes

katiel00 said:


> Thank you buzzytoes, I have reported it to the local animal control as well. I feel sad that no one seems to be looking for her as of yet. I know if it was one of my pups (both rescues) I would be frantic.



Did you find the owner yet?


----------



## katiel00

buzzytoes said:


> Did you find the owner yet?




Hello!

After 30 hours yes. They weren't out of town and they treated it more as an inconvenience. I was sad to let her go knowing that they didn't really care, but I did the right thing.


----------



## buzzytoes

That is a bummer. Hope they take good care of her!


----------



## hrhsunshine

katiel00 said:


> Hello!
> 
> After 30 hours yes. They weren't out of town and they treated it more as an inconvenience. I was sad to let her go knowing that they didn't really care, but I did the right thing.




That is awful to hear how they reacted.  You did the right thing. Just gotta hope.  So wish people took caring for their animals more seriously and if they don't really love them, don't get them in the first place.


----------



## hrhsunshine

I believe sweet Ariel is in the Brooklyn NY area.  She needs a foster or a forever home so much.  She deserves a great life.

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2016/01/four-years-in-a-cage-is-too-many-lets-find-ariel-a-home/


----------



## BPC

hrhsunshine said:


> I believe sweet Ariel is in the Brooklyn NY area.  She needs a foster or a forever home so much.  She deserves a great life.
> 
> http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2016/01/four-years-in-a-cage-is-too-many-lets-find-ariel-a-home/



I posted the article on my fb page and will speak to the lady who lives in my building and runs a local pitbull rescue. I'm in the city (Manhattan) and Brooklyn's right here.


----------



## hrhsunshine

BPC said:


> I posted the article on my fb page and will speak to the lady who lives in my building and runs a local pitbull rescue. I'm in the city (Manhattan) and Brooklyn's right here.



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dear sweet BOBBY is in need of adoption!!! Such a sweet little guy... Anyone who lives in Miami FL, please spread the word.

http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/...istmas-sweater-hoping-to-find-a-forever-home/


----------



## buzzytoes

hrhsunshine said:


> Dear sweet BOBBY is in need of adoption!!! Such a sweet little guy... Anyone who lives in Miami FL, please spread the word.
> 
> http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/...istmas-sweater-hoping-to-find-a-forever-home/



There was an update yesterday and this guy was adopted.


----------



## hrhsunshine

buzzytoes said:


> There was an update yesterday and this guy was adopted.



Yea!! Thanks for sharing that


----------



## berta

buzzytoes said:


> There was an update yesterday and this guy was adopted.


Great news!  He looked like such a sweetie.


----------



## mp4

I volunteer for Weimaraner rescue.  We have a dog that has failed 3 fosters.  He lived with a homeless man that nearly starved him to death before he finally gave him up.  He misses his person terribly and the failed fosters and boarding haven't helped him.  If you or anyone you know is stay at home or works from home, is in or near CO, and can find room in your heart and home for Floyd, please let me know.  I transported him to the vet.  He is the sweetest boy!
http://www.mhwr.org/Details.aspx?id=1341


----------



## buzzytoes

mp4 said:


> I volunteer for Weimaraner rescue.  We have a dog that has failed 3 fosters.  He lived with a homeless man that nearly starved him to death before he finally gave him up.  He misses his person terribly and the failed fosters and boarding haven't helped him.  If you or anyone you know is stay at home or works from home, is in or near CO, and can find room in your heart and home for Floyd, please let me know.  I transported him to the vet.  He is the sweetest boy!
> http://www.mhwr.org/Details.aspx?id=1341


I don't know anyone  but I did share on my page since I am in Wyo. Hope he finds a soft spot to land soon!


----------



## mp4

buzzytoes said:


> I don't know anyone  but I did share on my page since I am in Wyo. Hope he finds a soft spot to land soon!



Thank you!!!!!!


----------

